# Homes needed for New England pigeons & doves



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I am devastated, but I need to find homes for all of my pet pigeons and doves. Long story short - I was hospitalized with acute respiratory distress recently. The diagnosis is what I feared most: pigeon breeder's lung. 

The doctors humored me and let me try working with the birds again after my CT scan was finally clear last week. But even wearing a special respirator...after just a few days back in the loft I am starting to feel the effects. I've already missed many weeks of work and scared my husband & family half to death...cannot risk going through it again.

If you or anyone you know & trust has room for more birds...please PM me for more information. I am in the New England area. (I'd prefer not to ship, as the birds are moulting and I fear the additional stress would be harmful or fatal.)

I can't believe this is happening to me - I love those birds as if they're family, and I have dedicated countless hours tending to them...the mere thought of losing them is overwhelming. But I've got absolutely no choice.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you  It's such a terrible situation to be put in.

Maybe if you listed what breed of pijjies you have would help.

I hope you can find loving homes for them.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I'm so sorry for you  It's such a terrible situation to be put in.
> 
> Maybe if you listed what breed of pijjies you have would help.
> 
> I hope you can find loving homes for them.


Thanks for your kind words.

Breeds:
I've got a mixed little bunch. Some fantails, rescued Homers, Old Dutch Capuchines, Satinettes, Birmingham Rollers...and ringneck doves in a variety of colors. 

A lot of them are rescues that I adopted over the years. Either unbanded, or the owners did not want them back.

I've got lots of photos on flickr: Here are some sets.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why do some people get this and other do not?... did you have allergies before or asthma?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> why do some people get this and other do not?... did you have allergies before or asthma?


I don't know why...it is really unfair. 

I've had the birds for about 6 years. Never had allergies or asthma. Never had a problem at all until this past Summer.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

amoonswirl said:


> I don't know why...it is really unfair.
> 
> I've had the birds for about 6 years. Never had allergies or asthma. Never had a problem at all until this past Summer.


oh that is so crappy!... It makes me worry too... so sorry.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Lung Problems--With all the auto's-Trucks-and other things in the air now-a-days--when you say PIGEONS--THE DOCTORS SAY PIGEON LUNG DISEASE..
I welded in a COAL FIRED power plant for 40 years that was built with lots of ASBESTOS and I had/RACED pigeons for 30-35 years.
When the Doctor and I were talking-I mention "Pigeons"--Problem solved--my lungs are GONE because of the pigeons. I did get rid of my birds in Oct 2007-My Health-Age- Cost of keeping birds to race.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

amoonswirl I posted on FB about your pigeons & doves needing a home. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> amoonswirl I posted on FB about your pigeons & doves needing a home.
> Hope it helps.


Thank you Robin - much appreciated!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> oh that is so crappy!... It makes me worry too... so sorry.


Thank you for your sympathy.
There's no need to worry though. It is still a relatively rare condition.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

sky tx said:


> Lung Problems--With all the auto's-Trucks-and other things in the air now-a-days--when you say PIGEONS--THE DOCTORS SAY PIGEON LUNG DISEASE..
> I welded in a COAL FIRED power plant for 40 years that was built with lots of ASBESTOS and I had/RACED pigeons for 30-35 years.
> When the Doctor and I were talking-I mention "Pigeons"--Problem solved--my lungs are GONE because of the pigeons. I did get rid of my birds in Oct 2007-My Health-Age- Cost of keeping birds to race.


Sky TX, I wish they were wrong about this. But they're not. My lungs were fine when I stayed away from the birds. But as soon as I got near them again, I've started to get sick. I don't work in a toxic environment, and I am only 40...so there's no other explanation.

Sorry to hear you got rid of your birds...it is heartbreaking to have to do that for any reason.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*Please...if anyone can take even just one or two birds...please let me know.*

I get sicker every day I keep them, and I am running out of time.


----------



## tiffanyh (May 30, 2008)

Hello, I am in CT and have an outdoor aviary where I could house some more pigeons. Let me know if you are still looking to rehome and what you have...


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

if they could be shipped to TO I could take 2 femmes...but this is old....


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

November-X-Scourge said:


> if they could be shipped to TO I could take 2 femmes...but this is old....


Hi there. Thanks for your reply!
I would rather not ship them, but thank you for offering.
Happy New Year!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

tiffanyh said:


> Hello, I am in CT and have an outdoor aviary where I could house some more pigeons. Let me know if you are still looking to rehome and what you have...


I still have a few who need homes. I will PM you - thanks!


----------



## Heather Lynn (Dec 19, 2011)

My heart goes out to you 
I'm a former Vet Tech and experienced pigie keeper. Shoot me a pm if you're still looking for help. I'm in southern NH...


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you still have any ringneck doves for sale?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Many thanks to everyone who has reached out to help!
My birds have all been rehomed as of this weekend.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I am glad to hear that all are rehomed. It is hard to imagine what you have gone through, between your health issues and having to give up your birds. Life takes some very strange twists. Please be in good health, and try to find blessings in other parts of you life. 🙏


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

2. As far as pigeons go, I got 3, a thai laugher male who needs a thai laugher female cuz he been widow since 2009. there r like 4 or 6 ferals nestin near house n i might b movin cuz of college but when i finish college n buy my house i wana make my backyard n a giant dove/pig aviary for handycap birds


----------

